# Cuba Libre One Robusto Cigar Review - Meh



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Was gifted one of these with 7mo. of rest on it. Construction was good, burn was average, flavor very one dimensional. Not something I would want...

Read the full review here: Cuba Libre One Robusto Cigar Review - Meh


----------

